# Rescued----NC-Golden Ret. X Mom and 6pups to die at Bladen!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Subject: ELIZABETH.NC ''HAZEL &5puppies Golden RETRIEVERS TIME IS UP HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15267731

*My Contact Info*
*Bladen County Animal Shelter *
*Elizabethown, NC *
*910-876-0539 *
*Hazel+6pups!*
*Bladen County Animal Shelter*
*Elizabethown, NC* 
More About Hazel+6 pups!Poor Hazel needs a quiet place to nurse her pups. She is very unsure of people, so a person with experience would be ideal. Can you provide a warm, safe place for her to care for her pups? Please call or visit to adopt Hazel today! 

No one will ever love you like a dog who was once abandoned!



The Animal Control Facility for Bladen County, North Carolina IS a kill-shelter, so the animals seen here have a limited time to be available. This is a rescue-friendly facility so all reputable rescues are welcome to register in advance as an Adoption Partner. You, as the adopter or rescue organization, are responsible for any and all veterinary work given. No health or temperament guarantees are given or implied. 



Please visit or call during office hours : 910-862-6918



A SHELTER FRIEND volunteers may be able to assist you and can obtain transport at a reasonable cost. Or, if you cannot adopt and would like to foster or sponsor a pet please call them at 910-876-0539 or email : 
A Shelter Friend



[email protected] 
My Contact InfoBladen County Animal Shelter 
Elizabethown, NC 
910-876-0539 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=NC464
***I emld. Neuse River.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness they are just too cute.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

This is just so heart breaking . Omg how can anyone do this???????????????????????????????? Will start tomorrow looking for someone to take them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy and Coppers Mom*

Kathy

Thank you if you can email some rescues very fast. Try Mixed Breed, too.
I don't think they have much if any time left.
Got no reply from who I emld.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sylvia - who is the contact listed told me this morning that Mom and the Kids have been rescued. They are being transported this Friday to Jersey Animal Coalition who has arranged fosters and homes for them.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I emailed Sandy to see if she knew of any rescues in the area. She knew about this family. She sent me an email to inform me that this family is safe and going to rescue! Happy dance!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Opps, posted at the same time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I forgot to mention that while talking to Sylvia this morning she told me that A Shelter Friend just took in a juvenile male Golden (under 1 she believes) and will be needing a home - maybe if someone could foster it would certainly help. Here is their website but he's not listed yet - contact info is on the site if anyone can assist.

http://ashelterfriend.org/default.aspx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you to all helped this Mom Golden and her pups find a rescue!!

We will look for the Male Golden Ret. now at that shelter, Steve!!


----------



## Jeanette2178 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello!

I found your post and I thought that it would make you happy to know that we adopted the golden ret. x from NC named Hazel.We adopted her from the Jersey Animal Coalition. Her name is now Misia and she is a wonderful dog! We love her very much and working to get her better socialized. We live in Colonia, NJ which is a more suburban type of area. She attends a dog daycare for half days and she has made some friends. She has really come a long way and it is sad to know the position that she had been in. Misia makes us very happy and by the looks of the attached picture, she is happy too! Thank you to anyone who was involved in rescuing this wonderful pup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh god bless you-she looks so happy, looks like she's being spoiled as she so rightly deserves too. 

Enjoy her!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

she looks great.... kind of like queen of the car... rescuing is so rewarding and seeing her smile is so great
beth, moose and angel

and p.s. welcome to grf


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

What a lovely update!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jeanette2178 - thank you so much for adopting this beautiful girl. She does indeed look happy - love her collar too. Imagine, in a kill shelter one day and then to a happy home and doggie daycare too - lucky girl Misia! I hope her pups also found great homes.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Misia is beautiful and she looks so happy! Thank you for giving her a loving home. Welcome to GRF.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hazel*

Hazel looks beautiful and so happy!!!

Bless you for giving her a loving home, for adopting her!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just love happy endings like this!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a nice update!


----------



## Jeanette2178 (Feb 6, 2010)

To my knowledge, all of her pups were adopted. I am in contact with the shelter just in case any are taken back. I would adopt her pups if the opportunity comes up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanette*

Jeanette: Thanks for checking on them and Jackson's Mom, I'm going to check out those links for pics of this sweet girl!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What a great story. 
It is so nice to hear all the happy endings. Thanks for posting about you 'baby'


----------

